# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  YAESU FT-259 เครื่องมีทะเบียน(รุ่นล่าสุด) ของแท้จากบริษัท ไทยคอม เน็ทเวิร์ค

## Import

*YAESU FT-259* มือถือมีทะเบียนน้องใหม่จากค่าย YAESU มาตรฐาน IPX5 กันน้ำกันฝุ่น เครื่องสามารถนำไปจดทะเบียนได้ถูกต้องตามกฎหมาย สินค้าที่นำมาขายเป็นของใหม่ 100% ถ้าคุณซื้อคุณคือเจ้าของมันคนแรกที่ได้ใช้งาน จะซื้อเครื่องทั้งทีต้องมั่นใจว่าเป็นของแท้ทั้งเครื่องและอุปกรณ์

*คุณสมบัติของเครื่อง*
•Economical, Compact, Rugged, Reliable – The Perfect Combination 
•Large Display 
•5 Watts Stable RF Power produced using a minimum number of components for Reliability 
•Waterproof Construction – IPX5 
•800mW of Loud Clear Audio for noisy field operation 
•200 Memory Channels with Alphanumeric Tags 
•10 Memory Banks for Channel Allocation 
•Adjustable RF Squelch 
•Battery Voltage Display 
•Automatic Repeater Shift 
•CTCSS and DCS Encode/Decode, with split Tone and DCS Encode-only capability 
•Scanning Mode: VFO/Memory/PMS/Dual Watch 
•Busy Channel Lock-Out 
•Transmit Time-Out-Timer and Automatic Power-Off 
•Group Monitor 

*รูปภาพ* ขออภัยรูปอาจจะไม่ชัดไว้ถ่ายรูปให้ใหม่นะครับ




*ราคา :* 1,990 บาท สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทรมานะครับ

*ออฟชั่น :* ต้องการแท่นชาร์จของแท้ CD-57 เพิ่ม 850 บาท

*วิธีการรับสินค้า :* EMS ทั่วประเทศ 100 บาท

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทร :* 


ส่งคุณ นพดล (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EK262456524TH  วันที่ 07/10/56
ส่งคุณ พิทยา (กระบี่) EMS = EK489162379TH  วันที่ 18/03/57
ส่งคุณ ภาณุพงศ์ (แม่สาย) EMS = EK489386005TH  วันที่ 24/03/57
ส่งคุณ ธีระชัย (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EL051048869TH  วันที่ 27/05/57
ส่งคุณ ร.ต.อ.วิษณุ (ตราด) EMS = EK489899098TH  วันที่ 11/06/57 (โปรโมชั่น)
ส่งคุณ อิศเรศ (แพร่) EMS = EL088208087TH  วันที่ 19/06/57 (โปรโมชั่น)
ส่งคุณ เฉลิมฤทธิ์ (หินกอง) EMS = EL313903705TH  วันที่ 23/06/57 (โปรโมชั่น)
ส่งคุณ เชวง (ทับกวาง) EMS = EL314408725TH  วันที่ 05/08/57 (โปรแพคคู่ 9012+259)
ส่งคุณ สังเวียน (ปากเกร็ด) EMS = EN689443794TH  วันที่ 23/01/58
ส่งคุณ ประกิจ (สุราษฎร์ธานี) EMS = EN689522850TH  วันที่ 30/01/58
ส่งคุณ ชิตพล (บ้านดุง) EMS = EL817404730TH  วันที่ 20/04/58
ส่งคุณ พิเชษ (บางบัวทอง) EMS = EN459574212TH  วันที่ 15/06/58
ส่งคุณ คมประเสริฐ (สามเสนใน) EMS = EP403229779TH  วันที่ 25/12/58 (CD-57)
ส่งคุณ สุชาติ (บางใหญ่) EMS = EP213269423TH  วันที่ 29/01/59 (CD-57)
ส่งคุณ พุทธชาติ (บางบัวทอง) EMS = EP869646158TH  วันที่ 26/09/59 


*ป.ล. ท่านที่สนใจสินค้ารุ่นอื่นๆ นอกเหนือจากที่นำมาลงไว้ ติดต่อเข้ามาได้นะครับ*

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ นพดล (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EK262456524TH  วันที่ 07/10/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พิทยา (กระบี่) EMS = EK489162379TH  วันที่ 18/03/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ภาณุพงศ์ (แม่สาย) EMS = EK489386005TH  วันที่ 24/03/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ธีระชัย (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EL051048869TH  วันที่ 27/05/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ร.ต.อ.วิษณุ (ตราด) EMS = EK489899098TH  วันที่ 11/06/57 (โปรโมชั่น)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อิศเรศ (แพร่) EMS = EL088208087TH  วันที่ 19/06/57 (โปรโมชั่น)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เฉลิมฤทธิ์ (หินกอง) EMS = EL313903705TH  วันที่ 23/06/57 (โปรโมชั่น)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เชวง (ทับกวาง) EMS = EL314408725TH  วันที่ 05/08/57 (โปรแพคคู่ 9012+259)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สังเวียน (ปากเกร็ด) EMS = EN689443794TH  วันที่ 23/01/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ประกิจ (สุราษฎร์ธานี) EMS = EN689522850TH  วันที่ 30/01/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ชิตพล (บ้านดุง) EMS = EL817404730TH  วันที่ 20/04/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พิเชษ (บางบัวทอง) EMS = EN459574212TH  วันที่ 15/06/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ คมประเสริฐ (สามเสนใน) EMS = EP403229779TH  วันที่ 25/12/58 (CD-57)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สุชาติ (บางใหญ่) EMS = EP213269423TH  วันที่ 29/01/59 (CD-57)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พุทธชาติ (บางบัวทอง) EMS = EP869646158TH  วันที่ 26/09/59

----------

